# What would your rating be if passengers weren't allowed to be anonymous?



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Uber knows their current rating system is bs. They know most passengers don't realize a 4 is a failing grade. So why don't they fix it? Because they use it as a stick to make drivers go the extra mile without any additional compensation.

Many say ratings don't matter and in some sense that's true. On the other hand, every driver checks their rating every time they check their earnings. And every time it goes down for some trivial bs is leaves a poor taste in your mouth about Uber.

Ratings should be used to weed out truly bad and dangerous drivers, not to allow some sniveling pax to snivel about not having an aux cord.

Also I believe you have to have an 4.8 for Select. This in my opinion is actionable.


----------



## PsJoe (Apr 22, 2017)

Let your rating tank, you'll make more money. Uber sends my buddy a response on one of his messages to them one day where he was complaining that a passenger was unable to request him (Black / SUV) while sitting in his car. The message said that Uber pairs low rates passengers with low rates drivers and high rated passengers with high rated drivers and so he probably wasn't paired because he was rated high while the passenger low. A larger amount of passengers are considered low rates, and just a select few are still "high" rated so in essence, Uber is rewarding low rated drivers by allowing them to get more rides because they get paired with the majority of passengers out there, while we high rated drivers sit here driving a smaller fraction of the market.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Uber knows their current rating system is bs. They know most passengers don't realize a 4 is a failing grade. So why don't they fix it? Because they use it as a stick to make drivers go the extra mile without any additional compensation.
> 
> Many say ratings don't matter and in some sense that's true. On the other hand, every driver checks their rating every time they check their earnings. And every time it goes down for some trivial bs is leaves a poor taste in your mouth about Uber.
> 
> ...


TIPPING SHOULD BE THE ONLY RATING !



tomatopaste said:


> Uber knows their current rating system is bs. They know most passengers don't realize a 4 is a failing grade. So why don't they fix it? Because they use it as a stick to make drivers go the extra mile without any additional compensation.
> 
> Many say ratings don't matter and in some sense that's true. On the other hand, every driver checks their rating every time they check their earnings. And every time it goes down for some trivial bs is leaves a poor taste in your mouth about Uber.
> 
> ...


Ratings are Racist, Sexist, Ageist, they decriminate in every imaginable way.


----------



## Anie (May 23, 2017)

This is true..I took a rider that I waited 7mins for her to come out then she was smoking and kept saying if I could speed up because she wanted to catch the train at a certain hour, she even wanted me to go through a gas station at a red light due to her tardy ass..I told her no to both as I'm not getting a ticket like that at all..she then told Uber I wasn't professional!!!...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Anie said:


> This is true..I took a rider that I waited 7mins for her to come out then she was smoking and kept saying if I could speed up because she wanted to catch the train at a certain hour, she even wanted me to go through a gas station at a red light due to her tardy ass..I told her no to both as I'm not getting a ticket like that at all..she then told Uber I wasn't professional!!!...


That's messed up.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Can I just drive the tippers that shower daily? I'm ok with fewer rides if this happens. Perhaps they should implement a rider filter.


----------

